# Front Wheel Drive GTO



## AA950 (Oct 28, 2005)

Is there anyway to convert u'r gto into a front-wheel-drive car?
Thanks


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

AA950 said:


> Is there anyway to convert u'r gto into a front-wheel-drive car?
> Thanks


OMG why? :willy:


----------



## AA950 (Oct 28, 2005)

it would be awsome to have 400 to the front wheels, who's with me...?


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

Trade it for a Grand Prix and start moddin'.

But why would you want do that?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Man the torque steer would be ridiculous. But why do something like that to the goat :confused


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

AA950 said:


> Is there anyway to convert u'r gto into a front-wheel-drive car?
> Thanks


 :shutme


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

AA950 said:


> Is there anyway to convert u'r gto into a front-wheel-drive car?
> Thanks


Yeah! Just drive everywhere in reverse :rofl:


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

AAAHHHHHHHH!!! WTF! COME ON NOW YA GOTTA BE KIDDIN? :willy: :willy: JUST CHECK OUT THE NEW IMPALA SS WITH THE 5.3L W/303HP FWD, THAT WILL BE MUCH CHEAPER THAN "COOTER BOBIN" THE GTO


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> AAAHHHHHHHH!!! WTF! COME ON NOW YA GOTTA BE KIDDIN? :willy: :willy: JUST CHECK OUT THE NEW IMPALA SS WITH THE 5.3L W/303HP FWD, THAT WILL BE MUCH CHEAPER THAN "COOTER BOBIN" THE GTO


 :rofl: :rofl: *"COOTER BOBIN"*. It seems like our buddy Mr. Bob is showing up everywhere :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Is this one of the dumbest threads?


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

AA950 said:


> it would be awsome to have 400 to the front wheels, who's with me...?



Wow. You're joking, right?

Read this: http://www.slate.com/id/2081194/

Then tell me what the hell you're thinking. :rofl:


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Just an instigator. Let this one die . . . quickly.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

AA950 said:


> Is there anyway to convert u'r gto into a front-wheel-drive car?
> Thanks


How about all wheel drive? Click on the picture.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Yeah! Just drive everywhere in reverse :rofl:


 :agree :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The only way to do it would be to install a completely new drivetrain. If you read about the AWD Monaro sold in Australia, you'll see that they took the drivetrain from another product and reconfigured it to fit under the Monaro body. As some of the other folks pointed out, if you need a FWD for winter, you're better off going with the Monte Carlo SS, etc. That said, a number of folks who drive their GTOs in the winter haven't had a problem doing so...


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Monte Carlo SS, 303HP Front Drive
Impala SS , Same
and my Favorite, the Grand Prix GXP, 303 HP also.


----------

